# Bass Fishing with Center Console?



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Hi guys, I just posted a topic in the General Boating forum about 18' Triton center console that I'm looking to purchase this weekend. I would like to use the boat to bass fish out of on Sam Rayburn as well as use it in the local bays around my home.

Currently I bass fish from a Basstracker Pro Team 175. It is perfect for keeping at my fish camp on the lake, but I can't use it in the saltwater near my house. The 18' center console seems like a good idea to use in both places.

I have never bass fished from a center console boat so I'm not sure if there are some downsides that I'm not considering. I realize the higher sides will make handling the boat more of a challenge and that the deck will be much smaller. I feel like I can live with these things.

Any how, if any of you have any input on this I would sure like to hear it!


----------



## Lone Eagle

You should not have any problems that anyone could call major. I had a 19" Center console years ago that I used in saltwater and in fresh water for bass fishing. Since you do both, it is only natural that you would want one boat that is good for both. Your choice is a good one....JMO


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

It should be just fine. I spent several summers making a 21' ProMaster pull double duty on the bays and the lakes. I fished Rayburn, Nacogdoches, Pinkston, and Conroe for bass and the center console was perfect for it.

I've even bass fished from a 24' Mako with a T-top. Still worked great. Just make sure you have enough trolling motor to handle the boat in a stiff wind. It'll work.


----------



## Gofish2day

I have a 19ft kenner with 70lbs minn kota trolling motor. I think its great for bass fishing. I really like it when Conroe is rolling at 3ft and the 40K bass boats shut down and cannot keep up with me going back to the launch. 

I had the same thoughts 2 yrs ago when I purchased the boat but now very glad I did.


----------



## Meadowlark

Funny but I've never owned a bass boat but have LMB fished many times out of my center console. I can't list any disadvantages...only advantages. I can get into the most shallow water and stumpy water and yet can fish on the roughest days also. I really like the "high" sides for the safety factor. 

I mount a trolling motor on the stearn for bass fishing and it serves me well.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

high sides can be an issue in the wind

just get the raised front and rear decks and you will be fine

boats pull better than push w a troll motor if you have the mounting pad on the bow


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Thank you guys very much! I certainly see more advantages than disadvantages but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. I'm really looking forward to having something that I can use in the salt around here.

It looks like we will close the deal Friday afternoon!


----------



## 9121SS

I bass fish my 21' Shallow Sport all the time. I like fishing out of a big boat.


----------



## Redfishing1983

I actually bass fish out of my mako 191 more than I fish out in the bays. But I bought it so that I could have the ability to do both. So far no complaints and I have had the boat for almost 5 years now. The only thing I do wish is that I had a trolling motor with foot control, but I didn't want the added electronics that go along with it. I wouldn't deter anybody from getting a center console if they want to fish alot of different water's. See ya on the water!


----------



## Reel Time

I have no problem fishing my Dargel Skout in lakes or bays.
The fish don't know what kind of boat you have or where your console is!
Go fish!


----------



## A Draper

I use my 22' Triton for double duty. There are two issues. 1. The center console's bow has a higher wind profile. If you stop operating the trolling motor the bow will tend to move with the wind a lot more than a bass boat. IMO, not a big deal. 2. You are probably going to have a hand control trolling motor. On my 22', the trolling motor is really low making it much harder to use than a foot control. It works but it's a pain in the butt compared to the bass boat set up. Some one needs either build trolling motors with about a 1' longer shaft or a recessed area in the deck for a bass boat style foot control. 

For me both of these drawbacks are easily out wieghed by my boat being self bailing and the fact 2' of windblown chop is just an inconvienance.


----------



## Reel Time

A Draper said:


> On my 22', the trolling motor is really low making it much harder to use than a foot control. It works but it's a pain in the butt compared to the bass boat set up. Some one needs either build trolling motors with about a 1' longer shaft or a recessed area in the deck for a bass boat style foot control.


I saw several boats the other day with an extension of some sort on the trolling motor handle. It was about 2 feet long and easily controllable by the person in the bass seat up front.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

It's sounding more and more like a more ideal rig for me! Thanks for the input guys!!!

I don't mind the nose blowing around a little more. My Basstracker already blows around alot more than my brother's Stratos bass boat. It hasn't affected me putting a strumming on his rear yet!!!! ;-)

I have extension handles for the trolling motor that may help. Also, if I no longer want a hand controlled trolling motor, I'm not against putting a foot controlled trolling motor on it.

With all of the wind I've been fighting this year in my little bass boat, I'm eager to see how much better the Triton will handle the rough stuff!


----------



## BusterH

I think I prefer my Sketter 22' Bay Boat over any Bass Boat I have ever owned. I am older now and don't like going too fast. My boat runs 46 mph top end but that is fast enough. I have been in real ruff waters on Lake Conroe and stayed dryer than anyone in a bass boat. Also if you cat fish the crappy slim from them can wash off a bay boat easier than on carpet in a bass rig. Beside it will keep it's value better than any bass rig. Enjoy 
busterh


----------



## dbullard

A Draper said:


> I use my 22' Triton for double duty. There are two issues. 1. The center console's bow has a higher wind profile. If you stop operating the trolling motor the bow will tend to move with the wind a lot more than a bass boat. IMO, not a big deal. 2. You are probably going to have a hand control trolling motor. On my 22', the trolling motor is really low making it much harder to use than a foot control. It works but it's a pain in the butt compared to the bass boat set up. Some one needs either build trolling motors with about a 1' longer shaft or a recessed area in the deck for a bass boat style foot control.
> 
> For me both of these drawbacks are easily out wieghed by my boat being self bailing and the fact 2' of windblown chop is just an inconvienance.


 You could go with a remote control Trolling motor,My buddy has one on his bass boat. No foot or hand control.The remote clips to your rod handle.He has extra remotes just incase he loses one overboard.
That is a nice looking rig and should serve you well.


----------



## RATLTRAP

I fished Aggie Anglers through college with an 18 ft. bay boat. I never had any real issues. It does pick up a little more wind than a bass boat. Center console will do it all.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I agree with everyone else. Nice looking boat too!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

I'm sure excited about picking it up tomorrow afternoon..... Gonna break it in on Rayburn all weekend!!!! ;-)


----------



## hi rise fishing

I've been bass fishing out of my 21' Kenner for 6 years, and I love it. I keep the boat at a marina on Lake Livingston, where the wind blows all the time. I've been on that lake with huge swells and have felt secure and stayed (mostly) dry. I enjoyed the bass boats I've had in the past, but wouldn't want to be caught out on Livingston in one of them. I have a bow-mounted trolling motor which works great when flipping worms around the docks and up in creeks. I've never had the boat in salt water. 
I also fish shallow water for whites and stripers through Summer and Fall seasons and the Kenner does a great job there, too.
Good luck with the new boat. You should have a great time with it!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Well I got the boat and couldn't be any more pleased..... It is extremely clean and runs great!

Digging around in my shed, I found a 6" jack plate that came off a prior boat that I had. I'm thinking that I will take the boat in to have it installed. At least on the bass boats, it helped greatly with the hole shot and added a few mph to the top end.

Right now, I'm running 41mph with 40 gallons of fuel, two people, three batteries and gear. I'm very pleased....

Thanks for the advice. I did notice the nose blows around significantly more but I think that I'll just get used to it. Fishing in the wind is always a pain anyway.


----------



## 9121SS

Good for you. Glad to head you like it.:cheers:


----------



## justinsfa

SV_DuckBuster said:


> It should be just fine. I spent several summers making a 21' ProMaster pull double duty on the bays and the lakes. I fished Rayburn, Nacogdoches, *Pinkston*, and Conroe for bass and the center console was perfect for it.
> 
> I've even bass fished from a 24' Mako with a T-top. Still worked great. Just make sure you have enough trolling motor to handle the boat in a stiff wind. It'll work.


Shhhhhhh!!!!!


----------

